# Lump in lower leg--thyroid related?



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

So, here's a weird one.

I had this lump come up on my lower leg. It's above my ankle, but near the bottom of my calf, on the outside of my leg, a couple inches around, raised. I haven't hit it or anything, and it doesn't hurt.

The past few days I've been feeling really rough (I think I need more Synthroid) and now this. Google told me OMG YOU HAVE A BLOOD CLOT GO TO THE ER NOW BECAUSE YOU'RE GONNA DIE, so I did. They didn't do any bloodwork and didn't seem particularly interested in the fact that I have Hashimoto's. I got a full ultrasound of both legs (ironic, considering I've been trying to get a thyroid ultrasound forever!) and I don't have any clots. That's wonderful.

But what is this thing?

They insisted it couldn't possibly have anything to do with my thyroid, but...

I did find something about pretibial myxedema online, but I don't have the sort of skin weirdness that it appears comes with that, and it also seems that that mostly occurs with Graves'. (I've been wondering if I actually do have Graves' also, but who knows?)

Anybody else had this? Thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> So, here's a weird one.
> 
> I had this lump come up on my lower leg. It's above my ankle, but near the bottom of my calf, on the outside of my leg, a couple inches around, raised. I haven't hit it or anything, and it doesn't hurt.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm; Google lipoma and Dercum's. Does it hurt? The size is too big for granulocytosis which is common with pretibial myxedema.

Glad you don't have clots.

Why can you not get an ultra-sound for your thyroid?


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Andros. Googled those--it doesn't feel like a solid (or even semi-solid) anything, and it doesn't hurt. Just looks like really localized swelling/edema. They said on the ultrasound they didn't see anything except muscle.

No doctor thus far has found a thyroid ultrasound necessary, despite their open acknowledgement that I have a goiter and nodules. Adventures in healthcare!


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

I HAVE had leg cramps recently, but I have those when I start getting hypo and I doubt they're directly related.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> Thanks Andros. Googled those--it doesn't feel like a solid (or even semi-solid) anything, and it doesn't hurt. Just looks like really localized swelling/edema. They said on the ultrasound they didn't see anything except muscle.
> 
> No doctor thus far has found a thyroid ultrasound necessary, despite their open acknowledgement that I have a goiter and nodules. Adventures in healthcare!


Have you screamed the "C" word loud and clear? I would. Hold them accountable!

Tendonitis perhaps? Have you taken any Quinalone antibiotics, statins or anti-depressants? Although the fact that it is not symmetrical speaks loudly in favor of nothing really serious.

Do you see any bite marks like a spider or a wasp etc.?

Can you tell I love a mystery? LOL!


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Andros said:


> Have you screamed the "C" word loud and clear? I would. Hold them accountable!
> 
> Tendonitis perhaps? Have you taken any Quinalone antibiotics, statins or anti-depressants? Although the fact that it is not symmetrical speaks loudly in favor of nothing really serious.
> 
> ...


I busted out the "c" word on the terrible endo I saw last week and he didn't seem concerned. I'll keep screaming.

Haven't taken any of those things--all I'm on is Synthroid and a migraine med as needed.

There IS a mosquito bite (or what I think is a mosquito bite) right beside it, but I have about fifty other mosquito bites and none of them have done that, so who knows? I'm going to feel pretty dumb if it's some sort of reaction to that.

Thank you for the thorough investigation!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> I busted out the "c" word on the terrible endo I saw last week and he didn't seem concerned. I'll keep screaming.
> 
> Haven't taken any of those things--all I'm on is Synthroid and a migraine med as needed.
> 
> ...


ROLF!!!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

If you push on it does it feel good?

I get a similiar thing in the same spot. It lasted over a year. I started doing different stretches and I try to rub it out and now it's gone. Mine was muscle.

I hope that's all it is.
Do you work out, did you change your shoes or something since this popped up?
I'm trying to be optimistic.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for replying. It just feels kind of neutral when I push on it. It's been at least 48 hours--still there. Haven't changed shoes or anything, though maybe I'm walking differently on that leg--my toe-joint has been very painful for a few months.

Did yours hurt? Mine doesn't. Really odd.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

No it didn't hurt, and it was big. It felt good to try to rub it out, then one day it was gone. Now I know longer have a cankle.
Do you get swollen joints or muscles elsewhere?


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Three cheers for the disappearing cankle!

I do get joint/muscle pain all over, but never had a weird lump pop up like this. The only other visible thing is that the joint where my big toe connects to my foot has become painful and swollen over the past few months. Same side.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Leg lump update: it's still there.

My new endo ordered a MRI of it. I haven't seen the official results but the nurse told me on the phone that they don't know what it is, but the tissue looked normal and didn't need further evaluation. The mystery continues! Somebody pass me some Cytomel or something.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> Leg lump update: it's still there.
> 
> My new endo ordered a MRI of it. I haven't seen the official results but the nurse told me on the phone that they don't know what it is, but the tissue looked normal and didn't need further evaluation. The mystery continues! Somebody pass me some Cytomel or something.


Could be a ganglia from peripheral neuropathy; maybe? Lipoma?

Geez; let us know!!!


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Andros said:


> Could be a ganglia from peripheral neuropathy; maybe? Lipoma?
> 
> Geez; let us know!!!


I don't think it's a lipoma (that'd show on the MRI, right?)--it's not solid at all. Just feels like fluid or jelly.

By ganglia do you mean a ganglion cyst? I don't think it's that, because it's too far above the ankle joint.

I just wonder if it's localized edema/myxedema... when I wear socks over it, the indention left behind is really pronounced, like the sock's been over fluid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> I don't think it's a lipoma (that'd show on the MRI, right?)--it's not solid at all. Just feels like fluid or jelly.
> 
> By ganglia do you mean a ganglion cyst? I don't think it's that, because it's too far above the ankle joint.
> 
> I just wonder if it's localized edema/myxedema... when I wear socks over it, the indention left behind is really pronounced, like the sock's been over fluid.


Usually the edema/myxedema is symmetrical; however there are exceptions like PAD or a clot.


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it maybe a cyst? I have weird cysts in my back and in my upper arm.


----------



## Solameya (Sep 7, 2013)

I had something similar years back when my thyroid was first found to be out of whack. Don't know if it was related or not because the doc I was seeing was terrible and went out of practice. Anyway, they sent me for a MRI of the lump, and to several specialists, and nothing came of all of it. The lump went away on it's own. The leg bone specialist chalked it up to me having been hiking the week before it showed up without properly stretching. I have never seen anything like it since. SO who knows???

Hopefully, you lump is as benign.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Andros said:


> Usually the edema/myxedema is symmetrical; however there are exceptions like PAD or a clot.


I had an ultrasound done to check for a clot in July, because that was my main concern. That came back fine.


----------

